# Got a hankering for gadget, what have you just bought?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Let us know what you have just got, I am itching to get something new???


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

iphone 4, just awesome bit of kit , couldn't live without mine!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Have a look here.
http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

brobbo said:


> iphone 4, just awesome bit of kit , couldn't live without mine!


Got one


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yer just got my iphone 4 today, its great.

as for a toy, you do anything like a hobby ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Media Centre?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Livescribe...AWESOME tool  Making my life SO much easier, makes note taking, actions & recalling meeting conversations soooo much better!


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I am into my iphone, weightlifting, coffee and cars, if that gives any ideas??

Media centre sounds like a possibility as I have an Xbox, but have a pvr already so not sure what else it could offer?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

a proper coffe machine if you havent already got one?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

A "proper" torch for your car e.g. LED Lenser Police Tec, P series - looks good and spot!


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Got a coffee machine, and got a cheapo torch from dealextreme as I am always losing them


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

parrot mki9200, kensington liquidaux or something similar to integrate the iphone into the car. Internet radio in the car is bloody good.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks but the car is an everydayer in London and it will become a scrote magnet if I leave that sort of stuff in it


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Smoothie Maker?


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL I feel like I am on the generation game, eating too much fructose is not good for me so will give it a miss thanks!

I think a multitool might be the order of the day!!!!!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

get a voodoo knife block if you fancy yourself as a bit of a chef! 

Looks awesome on the side in the kitchen.

http://gizmodo.com/323544/throwzinis-knife-block-stores-cutlery-on-wheel-of-death
http://www.voodooknifeblock.co.uk/

Daz :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Daz, my kitchen is slightly larger than a shoebox and it is filled to the brim as is


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

I wanted a Losi Mini T,but if i bought one the wife would go Mental..!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Got to be a an RC heli with spy cam :devil:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Got to be a an RC heli with spy cam :devil:


Got a link for that fella???


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

How about an iPad fantastic bit of kit


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

iPad :thumb: Cant recall a gadget that I have enjoyed more.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

To be honest the I am not sure I see how I would use an ipad.

Can't have one at work and at home I use my laptop, if I was a commuter I could see the use?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Go buy a car.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

how about a fleshlight ?

Mark






































:lol:


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Buy a good book/s


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

The comedy club need some more pills


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Sky HD got my money this month. Technically it cost me nout, but it's nice to put our plasma to some proper regular usage


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Had a few lately

started with an Omega Speedmaster(managed to haggle 15% of at beaverbrooks) the saving went on a pair of expensive earrings and out of my pocket for a new diamond ring for the misses.

Got bored again so bought a Nikon D90 slr.

Then an Apple macbook pro (fantastic piece of kit).

Then the best a 1998 Z3 2.8 straight 6 with 78k on the clock in Boston Green with a beige leather interior, and boy is the paint hard used the rotary on the bonnet with meguiers just about managed to get rid of the swirls but can still see loads of deeper marks when its in the garage. Still looks great when outside.

Thats enough for this year although weighing up getting rid of the 320 coupe as 3 beemers is more than enough and absolutely no good if the white powder appears this winter.

So its of to Marrakech next monday for a week of relaxation, good food and getting bored with no gadgets(don't tell the wife) LOL


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

If youve got an ipod/iphone get yourself one of these,

http://thinkflood.com/products/redeye/

Basicly its an infra red transmitter, with an app for the iphone which allows you to control all your av equiptment, or anything that requires a remote with your iphone. Also has a web browser function so you can control the connected devices from anywhere in the house! 
Seb


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

*drone*



graeme_t said:


> Got a link for that fella???


Lad a work got one, he's a gadget man too.

http://www.iphonedrone.com/

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=280;0;-1;-1;-1&sku=721413


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Lots of cool suggestions, thanks guys


----------

